# Craftsman Weedeater model #358.791050



## cadillactruck05 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I have a carb problem but obviously that is why I'm here because I not sure. 

The issue with the weedeater is this:

The only way my weedeater will run is if it is on full choke and when it is on full choke it goes to full throttle and it is vibrating like crazy due to the high rpms it is turning. To start the weedeater I have to put it on the run setting and let it run there for it to get warmed up. Then I put it to full choke and it was running fine. Now, it will not stay running on full choke either. So if anyone can please help let me know. I'm very mechanically minded. 

Thanks,
Herbie


----------



## cadillactruck05 (Apr 2, 2012)

why cant i get any help? the weedeater starts but will not stay running. I have taken the carb apart and cleaned it and it still does now stay running. Can anyone please help me with this problem.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Very sorry your question wasn't answered sooner,don't know why.If your engine will only run with the choke closed,you have a restriction in the carb caused by old fuel,dirt or disintegrating fuel lines.First make sure the screws holding the carb to the engine are tight.With the engine running,try squirting carb cleaner in the area where the carb is mounted to the engine.A change in engine tempo will indicate an air leak and cause the engine to run lean.Look on the carb and let us know if it is made by Walbro or Zama.Also look for numbers such as C1Q-??,WT400-?? etc.Once you post the carb numbers ,someone will be happy to find the correct repair kit number for you.


----------



## cadillactruck05 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Zama Carb*

it is a zama carb. Dont see any numbers on the carb but I have found a brand new (by looking up the model # from searspartdirect.com) one for $30. You guys pretty sure it is the carb by what i was telling you. I have replaced both of the fuel lines, fuel filter, and brand new gas. It looks like I now have a bunch of gas going into my carb and soaking my air filter. So I'm pretty convinced that is what it is. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Before you spend over $30 on a carb,there are a few other things to check.Have you done a compression test and is the reading over 90 psi?Did you check that the cylinder to crank case mounting bolts are tight?
Remove the muffler,rotate the engine and look at the piston and ring through the exhaust port.If you see any scoring on the piston or cylinder wall,it really isn't cost effective to do any repairs.
It looks like you MAY have a Zama C1U-W19 carb that would use a GND-64 diaphragm repair kit if everything else checks good.Go to the Zama site and read the technical section on how to rebuild the carb.http://www.zamacarb.com/tips.html

A compression test is essential to find out if a carb replacement or repair are warranted.


----------

